# Control de sonoridad (loudness)



## Rorschach (May 29, 2013)

Estuve buscando en los temas y no halle ningún circuito,el único que encontré hay que resucitarlo y aparte no están más disponibles las páginas web.-He Buscado en la web y hasta ahora los que encontré,son muy rudimentarios,y/o no sirven para potes de control de volumen que tengan derivación,,como en el caso mío.-
En definitiva estoy buscando un circuito pasivo de control de sonoridad(loudness),que realze agudos y graves cuando el volúmen es bajo,tiene que ser del tipo para conectar a la derivación del pote de volúmen(500kΩ lineal),pues tiene 4 pines.- Este circuito lo necesito para colocar en el amplificador stereo valvular 50W rms por canal Hi-Fi,que estoy construyendo,y que lo estoy publicando en Audio Gran Señal.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## tinchusbest (May 29, 2013)

Creo que deberias mirar esto


----------



## Rorschach (May 30, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Creo que deberias mirar esto



Interesante,Tinchubest y gracias,pero esta página ya la tenía vista,sucede que los circuitos que hay son  muy sencillos(poca compensación) para potes con derivación,y encima para valores de pote entre 100kΩ y 250KΩ.-
Tengo que encontrar un circuito para pote de 500KΩ con de derivación.-
Si alguien puede aportar algún circuito pasivo,como el que necesito,desde ya muy agradecido.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2013)

Mejor que googles preamplificadores viejos , preferiblemente valvulares , y te lo robas de ahí


----------



## crimson (Mar 21, 2016)

¿Recuerdan los viejos amplificadores vintage de los '70s? En todos había un switch de loudness, que hacía que a bajo volumen los graves sonaran más fuertes. Esto se debe a que el oído humano es poco sensible a las frecuencias bajas, porque sino escucharíamos permanentemente los latidos del corazón. Este control se realizaba en combinación con un potenciómetro especial de volumen con una derivación entre 1/3 y 1/4 del recorrido con respecto a masa. ¿Cómo hacer uno con la misma efectividad con un potenciómetro logarítmico común sin derivación? Leyendo la revista  Audio de Enero de 1958 veo que J.P.Wentworth propone un circuito simple para solucionar el problema. Lógico, era de alta impedancia, estamos en época de las válvulas, así que me puse a jugar para lograr uno de baja impedancia de salida, como para usar con amplificadores a transistores o circuitos integrados; veamos el circuito:

Si usamos un preamplificador a válvulas o a FET, el transistor no es necesario. Si usamos un amplificador a transistores o integrados debemos usar un seguidor de emisor, para mantener la alta impedancia necesaria para que funcione bien el filtro y tenga baja impedancia de salida. Puede alimentarse con cualquier tensión entre 9 y 24V sin problemas. Veamos el efecto de la relación volumen / refuerzo de bajos:



Notemos que mientras más bajo es el volumen, más alto es el refuerzo de graves. Con el volumen casi al mango, el refuerzo es despreciable:

Me gustó cómo funciona, suena muy natural, no tira bajos tipo "bola".

Saludos C


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 17, 2018)

Buenas, estaba buscando un circuito de sonoridad y cai aca  Me esta costando un poco seguir el circuito (la parte de la linea punteada donde dice valvula / transistor), seguramente por mi ignorancia, me ayudan?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Buenas, estaba buscando un circuito de sonoridad y cai aca  Me esta costando un poco seguir el circuito (la parte de la linea punteada donde dice valvula / transistor), seguramente por mi ignorancia, me ayudan?
> 
> Gracias!


¿ Que circuito ?
¿ Donde esta ?


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 17, 2018)

Este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/loudsch-png.141508/

Es correcto asumir que la parte del transistor es simplemente para adaptar la impedancia y no parte del circuito de Loudness?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2018)

Donde dice "Válvula" sería la salida del esquema de loudness, el potenciómetro de 100KOhms sería el volumen.

El transistor es tal como piensas, un adaptador de impedancias Alta a Baja.


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 17, 2018)

excelente, voy a probar, respecto a las dos resistencias de 1M8, cual es el proposito de que esten en paralelo en lugar de una resistencia de 5k4?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2018)

El paralelo de 2 resistencias de 1,8 MOhms da 900KOhms, ¿ De dode sacas 5,4KOhms ?


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 17, 2018)

De que no puedo hacer una cuenta bien 
Me pasa por responder haciendo algo más. Igual, por que no poner una de 900 en vez de dos 1.8?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> De que no puedo hacer una cuenta bien
> Me pasa por responder haciendo algo más. Igual, por que no poner una de 900 en vez de dos 1.8?


Porque 900KOhms *NO *es un valor estándar.
Lo mas cercano sería 910KOhms que posiblemente no cumplan con los requerimientos del diseño.

Para cubrir estas necesidades (Valores *NO *estandarizados) se recurre a la inventiva, armar series/paralelos incluso mezclas de ambos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2018)

Y 910K es serie E24...asi que un poco mas dificil. Con 2 x 1M8 en paralelo podes usar serie E12 con una precision final del 3.5%...not so bad...


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 18, 2018)

Ok Dr Zoidberg, usted me perdio con eso de E24 y E12...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Ok Dr Zoidberg, usted me perdio con eso de E24 y E12...


Números preferentes en electrónica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Ok Dr Zoidberg, usted me perdio con eso de E24 y E12...


Leé acá: Resistor Values E6 E12 E24 E48 E96 E192


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 18, 2018)

Gracias!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 18, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 18, 2018

A lo pampa sin PCB


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 18, 2018)

Bueno, lo conecte y tengo algunas limitaciones. Primero, el potenciometro del equipo (valvular) es de 500k, eso de acuerdo a mi ignorancia, deberia simplemente cambiarme la curva de correccion. El tema es que la resistencia de 100k entre el punto medio del pote y la entrada al amplificador me esta matando la senal. entiendo que esa es la resistencia es para atenuar medios y agudos por lo que eliminarla seria lo mismo que sacar el control de sonoridad. 

Alguna sugerencia? 

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Bueno, lo conecte y tengo algunas limitaciones. Primero, el potenciometro del equipo (valvular) es de 500k, eso de acuerdo a mi ignorancia, deberia simplemente cambiarme la curva de correccion. *El tema es que la resistencia de 100k entre el punto medio del pote y la entrada al amplificador me esta matando la senal*. . . . .


Considerando la alta impedancia de entrada del valvular el efecto de atenuación de esa resistencia debería ser despreciable.

Yo creo que la pérdida de señal es debida al divisor de tensión 10 KOhms + 1 KOhms, seguramente la etapa anterior es una placa de una válvula a la que NO le agrada una impedancia así de baja

Publica el circuito del valvular para estar seguros.


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 19, 2018)

Gracias Fogonazo, aca esta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/t84civb-jpg.150900/

Ya los estuve molestando por este bichito la vez pasada


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

​Me imagino que insertaste el circuito aquí.
Cuenta un poco como lo hiciste, porque veo serias incompatibilidades.


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 19, 2018)

Lo inserte luego del capacitor de .006


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Lo inserte luego del capacitor de .006


Es a lo que me refería aquí:


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Yo creo que la pérdida de señal es debida al divisor de tensión 10 KOhms + 1 KOhms, *seguramente la etapa anterior es una placa de una válvula a la que NO le agrada una impedancia así de baja* . . . . .



Estas "Cargando" una salida por placa (Alta impedancia) con un circuito de impedancia media, fatal para el funcionamiento.
Alternativas:
Reformas TODO el acople entre el control de tono y el control de volumen 
Buscas un esquema de loudness para valvulosos


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 19, 2018)

Gracias! Estuve mirando el circuito del Ken Brown y del Cx-2000 de Audinac tambien, el tema es que ambos funcionan con una derivacion a 50k y no puedo conseguir el potenciometro. 

Ken Brown






CX-2000


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

Ése tipo de potenciómetro se dejó de conseguir hace varias décadas 

Queda la poco sabia alternativa de reformar todo el acople


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 19, 2018)

No va a pasar, lo voy a dejar original y listo. La idea salio luego de compararlo con el AT-1000, cuando lo tenes en un volumen bajo / medio la diferencia de sonido es abismal. Cuando le das mas volumen se "emparejan". 
Igual el 4210 lo que mas necesita es un cambio de trafos de salida, los que tiene son medio chicuelos a mi gusto...

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> No va a pasar, lo voy a dejar original y listo. La idea salio luego de compararlo con el AT-1000, cuando lo tenes en un volumen bajo / medio la diferencia de sonido es abismal. Cuando le das mas volumen se "emparejan".
> Igual el 4210 lo que mas necesita es un cambio de trafos de salida, los que tiene son medio chicuelos a mi gusto...
> 
> Gracias!


La idea de dejarlo original me parece* "Excelente" *


----------



## marianonardi (Abr 19, 2018)

Jaja, a todos los amplis que tengo los restaure "originales". Menudo trabajo me costo conseguir el trafo original (el OT-10) de salida (consegui uno original que no fue rebobinado nunca). Lo unico no original son los zocalos que se los puse de ceramica porque los de baquelita estaban recontra cocinados.
Estuve viendo afuera un The Fisher para reparar, pero ahora no puedo gastar esa plata, me parece que ese es el proximo paso.

Si, soy oficialmente un acumulador 

Gracias!


----------



## marianonardi (May 20, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La idea de dejarlo original me parece* "Excelente" *



Hablando de originales, ayer apareció un chasis de Studio 15 | 15 con el ampli completo y el pre bastante entero. Lo bueno es que puedo “hacer uno” con el chasis que tenía yo!



Siempre quise tener uno de estos, espero no tener que venderlo para pagar el divorcio 

Saludos!


----------



## antoito (Jul 7, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Interesante,Tinchubest y gracias,pero esta página ya la tenía vista,sucede que los circuitos que hay son  muy sencillos(poca compensación) para potes con derivación,y encima para valores de pote entre 100kΩ y 250KΩ.-
> Tengo que encontrar un circuito para pote de 500KΩ con de derivación.-
> Si alguien puede aportar algún circuito pasivo,como el que necesito,desde ya muy agradecido.-
> Saludos
> Gustavo



Para 25 Kohm. (es mi caso) he utilizado siempre el de CarKit de los años 70.
Para potenciómetros de 500 Kohm, te dejo un sencillo esquema que por ahí encontré


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 8, 2018)

antoito dijo:


> Para 25 Kohm. (es mi caso) he utilizado siempre el de CarKit de los años 70.
> Para potenciómetros de 500 Kohm, te dejo un sencillo esquema que por ahí encontré



Es un tema muy, muy, muy viejo, y hace más de 5 años que ya lo he resuelto  !!!  :  Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

Gracias de todos modos !

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

